# Sometimes it pays to scroll down...



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

When did this forum show up??? Here I've just been hanging out with the sheepies and the ponies...


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

I actually laughed out loud when I read this! I was busy for a bit and quite out of it - and when I logged in and saw all the new forums I had to check the site addy and make sure I was in the right place! 

I love the new forums. Sure will help with locating info. 

Penny


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tracey,
We called olley-olley-all-come-free, but you didn't answer .....

Did you see the fiber forum???


----------

